# 2 fragen zu meinen neuem Hardride FR



## stephaneagle (15. Juli 2006)

.


----------



## Piefke (15. Juli 2006)

1. 200 mm
2. ein 2,6er Al Mighty passt locker rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephaneagle (15. Juli 2006)

.


----------



## stephaneagle (15. Juli 2006)

.


----------



## Piefke (15. Juli 2006)

26 x 2,8" bei der 2006er laut MZ-Manual


----------



## stephaneagle (15. Juli 2006)

.


----------



## Trollobaby (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo, schließe mich hier mal an:
Was íst den die empfohlene Einbauhöhe der Gabel für das 2006 Modell?
Ist der Einbau von DC-Gabeln erlaubt?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Moi (26. Juli 2006)

einfach ordentlich knallen. das hilft immer!


----------



## Rote-Locke (26. Juli 2006)

@Trollobaby
hab das Maß gerade nicht im Kopf, aber vergleiche mal mit den aktuellen Gabeln um 180mm Federweg damit kommst Du gut hin.
Doppelbrücken sind selbstverständlich erlaubt


----------



## stephaneagle (30. Juli 2006)

.


----------



## Rote-Locke (30. Juli 2006)

hinten im großen Federweg sollte das gerade noch passen. Abgesehen vom evtl. etwas flachen Lenkwinkel spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (30. Juli 2006)

harmonierts denn mit ner 66rc von 2005?


----------



## Rote-Locke (31. Juli 2006)

05 hatte Marzocchi ja noch die hohen Brücken auch bei der 66. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt seine Sau damit und hat keine Probleme. Einsatzbereich ist aber auch eher DH-lastig. Wenn Du die Gabel schon hast, dann ist es auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Marina (31. Juli 2006)

ich weiß eh, es wird wunderbar sein  aber bisschen bestätigung is immer super


----------

